# Garmisch  St. Moritz von ULPbike



## Leitnbiker (7. März 2008)

Hallo an alle,

mein Schwiegersohn und ich planen unseren ersten Alpencross und haben die Tour Garmisch  St. Moritz von ULPbike in der engeren Auswahl.

Wer von Euch hat im letzten Jahr diese Tour mitgemacht und wie wart Ihr zufrieden?

Im Forum stehen auch einige negative Berichte zu ULP, aber die liegen ja auch schon ein paar Jahre zurück. Deswegen interessieren mich neuere Erfahrungen.
Über die Tour Garmisch  St. Moritz habe ich im Forum auch nichts gefunden.

Da es wie gesagt unser 1. AX ist, steht bei uns an erster Stelle der Spaß am Biken sowie das Landschaftserlebnis und nicht so sehr die absolute sportliche Herausforderung im Hinblick auf Kondition und Fahrtechnik (beides ist natürlich in entsprechendem Umfang vorhanden).
Was wir nicht wollen, ist eine reine Genießertour, die hauptsächlich auf Asphaltwegen und in Tälern verläuft.

Danke im voraus,

der Leitnbiker


----------



## MATTESM (8. März 2008)

hallo leitnbiker,
die tour ist 2008 erstmalig im programm, daher gibts da auch noch keine erfahrungsberichte von teilnehmern. ich habe mir die gegend im september / oktober 2007 selber näher angeschaut, ins engadin zu biken und dort als einen letzten höhepunkt noch die trails nach poschiavo unter die stollen zu nehmen ist ganz großes kino. bin grad am schneiden einiger filmaufnahmen, die ich bei der testtour gemacht habe, die kannst du in kürze auf der kleinen aber feinen webseite des von dir bezeichneten anbieters sehen 

wenn du konkrete fragen hast schick mir einfach eine mail. 
grüße
mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leitnbiker (8. März 2008)

@mattesm

Danke für die Info, freue mich schon auf das Video!

@all

Nachdem naturgemäß zu dieser Tour keine Teilnehmererfahrungen vorliegen (siehe MATTESM), wären für uns allgemeine Erfahrungen mit ULPbike in 2007 interessant.
Die Homepage der Firma ist aussagekräftig, auf dem Messestand bei der CBR 2008 waren wir mit der Beratung auch sehr zufrieden.
Ich habe jedoch die ganzen posts aus den Jahren 2004 bis 2006 im Hinterkopf und möchte gerne wissen, ob im letzten Jahr alles ohne Probleme gelaufen ist.

Vielen Dank

der Leitnbiker


----------



## picard (8. März 2008)

Ich habe 2007 die Sterzing-Tour bei Ulpbike mitgemacht. Es war alles sehr gut organisiert und der Guide war auch nett und kompetent. Negatives kann ich von der Tour nichts berichten, vielleicht hätte das Wetter besser sein können. Dieses Jahr mache ich bei Ulpbike wieder einen AX mit. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Roberino (8. März 2008)

Leitnbiker schrieb:


> Im Forum stehen auch einige negative Berichte zu ULP, aber die liegen ja auch schon ein paar Jahre zurück. Deswegen interessieren mich neuere Erfahrungen.


Stimmt, die liegen JAHRE zurück und ULP Bike hat einiges getan in Sachen Ausbildung der Guides.

Ich war 2006 vom Tegernsee zum Gardasee auf einer Level 2 Tour unterwegs. Mein Fazit zu ULP Bike und dem Guide: Perfekt  

Die Organisation stimmte von Anfang an, der Guide war spitze drauf und kannte sich sehr gut aus. Der Rücktransport hat super funktioniert und das Mädel welches den roten Bus heimwärts gesteuert hat, gefällt mir noch heute  ....  

Ich würde ULP Bike wieder wählen... ....wenn ich eine geführte Tour machen möchte.... ....nicht so in 2008, leider, Uli


----------



## MATTESM (8. März 2008)

...wobei nachzutragen ist dass das mit dem mädel in dem roten bus öfter vorgekommen sein soll... 

und nun bin ich wieder ruhig... 

..m..


----------



## Halb-Depp (9. März 2008)

Hallo Leitnbiker,

ich habe in 2005 an einem Fahrtechnik-Seminar, sowie an einer Transalp bei ULP teilgenommen und war von Ersterem komplett, und von der Transalp fast ausschließlich begeistert!  
Ich hatte mich damals sehr ausführlich auf diesen mittlerweile aus Zeitgründen verwahrlosten Seiten darüber ausgelassen.
Was ich aus heutiger Sicht jedoch sicher nicht mehr machen würde, wäre eine Alpenüberquerung mit einem doch sehr hohen Asphalt-Anteil wie z. B. am 2. Tag, oder die endlos lange Abfahrt vom Reschensee in Richtung Süden...

Viel Spaß damit wünscht

Max


----------



## Leitnbiker (9. März 2008)

Hallo an alle,

ich danke Euch für Eure posts. Schaut ja alles recht positiv aus !

Die neue Tour Garmisch - St. Moritz ist vielleicht noch nicht so ausgefeilt wie die Gardasee-Klassiker, aber dafür bestiimt was Besonderes, das noch nicht jeder gemacht hat.

Schaun mer mal, wir werden noch ein bisschen recherchieren und dann bald was buchen, sonst sind die Plätze weg!

Nochmals danke und servus,

der Leitnbiker


----------



## diemerstein (9. März 2008)

Wir haben 2006 mit ulpbike die Tour Sentiero della Pace , übrigens mit mattesm, absolviert. Wir waren, außer mit dem Wetter, mit allem zufrieden und wir werden, wenn ich in Rente bin und dann mehr Zeit habe ( noch 1 Jahr ) wieder mit ulp unterwegs sein.
Viele Grüße an Matthias, speziell von Adele.


----------



## derherrfotograf (24. Juni 2008)

Servas Leitnbiker! Sieht aus als würden wir den Garmisch-St.Moritz-Alpencross gemeinsam bestreiten. Welche Route hast du ins Auge gefasst? Die Einsteiger mit 6000hm oder die Hardcore-Variante mit 11000hm?

Grüße vom "Profifotografen"


----------



## Leitnbiker (24. Juni 2008)

Servus Profifotograf,

für uns ist es der erste Alpencross, daher begnügen wir uns mit der Einsteiger-Variante. Ich glaube, langweilig wird es trotzdem nicht werden!
Deinem Nick nach zu urteilen werden wir bestimmt auch viele Profifotos bekommen.
Also dann rauf aufs Rad und weitertrainieren. Der 19. Juli ist ja nicht mehr weit.

Grüße vom Leitnbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derherrfotograf (24. Juni 2008)

Jep. Ist auch mein 1. Alpencross. Trainier seit knapp 3 Monaten und hab mittlerweile ca. 1600 km und 13000 hm runtergespult. Mal schaun ob ich die Level3-Variante komplett durchsteh oder ab und zu über die Einsteigervariante abkürze. Hoff aber nicht denn die Beschreibung der Tour hört sich in jeder Hinsicht wahnsinnig vielversprechend an...

Auf alle Fälle werden die Fotos besser werden als meine Leistung am Berg


----------



## derherrfotograf (25. Juni 2008)

Ah, moment! Du fährst am 19. Juli. Dann treffen wir uns wohl doch nicht. Ich bin eine Woche früher mit der Explorer-Gruppe unterwegs... Schad. Naja, dann viel Spaß und ich kann dir ja schon mal vorab berichten was auf dich zukommen wird


----------



## derherrfotograf (17. Juli 2008)

Servas Leitnbiker!

Der AlpenX mit ulpbike war genial. Supernette Leute, tolle Trails und perfekte Abwicklung. Bei Problemen immer eine schnelle Lösung zur Hand und superkompetent. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Unsere Explorertour von Garmisch zum ComerSee war echt ein absolutes Highlight in meinem langen Mountainbikerleben und werd derartiges bei Möglichkeit wiederholen. Fotos davon gibts in den nächsten Tagen (muss die 800 aussortierten noch fertiggkorrigiern) und dann online stellen.

Richt doch bitte eurem hübschen blondhaarigen Guide liebe Grüße von mir aus.

Viel Spaß beim radln und ich bin schon gespannt wie es dir gefallen wird.


----------



## derherrfotograf (17. Juli 2008)

und nun noch ein paar von den versprochenen fotos


----------



## Leitnbiker (18. Juli 2008)

Servus,

super Fotos, Du machst Deinem Nick alle Ehre! 
Morgen ist bei uns die Anreise bei voraussichtlich schönem Wetter. Für die erste Etappe dann am Sonntag ist Regen vorhergesagt.
Aber ich freue mich trotzdem!

Wie hieß Euer Guide?

Bis zum nächsten mal,

der Leitnbiker


----------



## Roberino (18. Juli 2008)

Leitnbiker schrieb:


> Wie hieß Euer Guide?


Mein Guide in 2006 hieß Markus und ist eingentlich Lehrer. Aber auf dem Bike ein echt super Typ in jeder Hinsicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derherrfotograf (18. Juli 2008)

Laura wird mit euch die Beginner-Variante fahren. Total liebes Mädl.


----------



## derherrfotograf (30. Juli 2008)

@Leitnbiker: Wie wars? Zufrieden mit der schönen Tour und der eigenen Leistung?


----------



## Leitnbiker (30. Juli 2008)

Servus Profifotograf,

wir sind wieder zurück, der AX von Grainau nach Pontresina bzw. Poschiavo war sehr schön. Leider waren die ersten 2 ½ Tage mit viel Regen und wir hatten auch Tourumstellungen wegen Neuschnee. Aber dafür war in der restlichen Woche das Wetter herrlich!
Die Grüße an Laura habe ich ausgerichtet. Sie war etwas überrascht, hat sich aber gefreut. Sie ist wirklich sehr nett. Sie kannte übrigens dieses Forum nicht!

Ansonsten muss man sagen, dass diese Tour im Prinzip das erste mal mit normalen Teilnehmern gefahren wurde. Da war noch sehr vieles improvisiert. Der Level 2 musste öfters mit Level 1 fahren, da es mit nur 2 Guides bei 22 Teilnehmern nicht anders ging! Die 2er Leute waren manchmal ziemlich angefressen.

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Radeln und beim Fotografieren.

Bis zum nächsten mal,

der Leitnbiker


----------



## derherrfotograf (30. Juli 2008)

wow. 22 leut sind echt immens viel. kann mir gut vorstellen dass es da ab und zu bissl rund ging. wenn dann noch schlechtes wetter dazu kommt... hoff der thomas war lieb zu euch  is ein lustiger kerl...


----------



## scorbiker (26. August 2008)

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren mehrere Veranstaltungen mit ulpBike gehabt und war immer sehr zufrieden. Dieses Jahr war ich ebenfalls am 19.07. auf der Garmisch - St. Moritz - Tour unterwegs. Und zwar im Level 2. 

Landschaftlich und von den gefahrenen Trails ist die Tour wirklich ein Traum. Anders verhält es sich jedoch mit der Leistung des Guides Thomas.

Da war ich diesmal allerdings alles andere als zufrieden. "Ziemlich angefressen" ist wohl eher noch ein wenig harmlos ausgedrückt. 

Von permanentem Zu-Spät-kommen des genannten Tourguides angefangen, über schon am ersten Abend verkündete aber nicht begründete Routenänderungen, Gäste verlieren, usw. usw.. Dann das ständige gemeinsame Fahren der zwei Levels. Am Ende haben die Teilnehmer des Level 2 schon einen gehörigen Hals geschoben. Verständlich, wenn statt der ausgeschriebenen 10.000 hm nur 6.500 hm zusammengekommen sind. Auch wenn da teilweise (aberwirklich auch nur teilweise) das Wetter dran Schuld war. Positiv war einzig die ebenfalls schon genannte Laura zu erwähnen. Die ist wirklich nett und man hat bei ihr das Gefühl, dass ihr die Gäste wichtig sind.

Der bislang sehr gute Eindruck des Veranstalters konnte diesmal in keiner Weise bestätigt werden. Nach meinen Infos haben sich nach der Tour mindestens 4 Gäste (die in diesem Fall für deren mitreisende Familienmitglieder und Freunde mitsprechen) beschwert. Wenn man das zusammenrechnet, waren mindestens 10 unzufriedene Gäste beteiligt.

Im höchstem Maße unverständlich ist dann vor allem, wenn der Firmeninhaber bei den Beschwerden nur trocken auf die Gesetzeslage verweist und empfiehlt, doch nächstes Mal einen anderen Veranstalter zu wählen. Im Ernst!

Das werde ich dann künftig auch machen. Mich sieht ulpBike nie wieder.


----------



## KarinS (26. August 2008)

@scorbiker: da haben wir ja sozusagen richtig Glück gehabt, wir hatten
auch die Tour im Level 2 bei ULP gebucht + hatten auch eine
schriftliche Reisebestätigung für Level 2 erhalten als ich noch ein paar Fragen zur 1. Etappe hatte, ich habe dann mit Tina (die die Tour führen sollte) telefoniert und alles schien klar als ich dann einige Tage später nochmal einen Anruf von Tina bekam das wir ja wohl was "knackiges" suchen die Tour jetzt aber nur im Level 1 gefahren würde...falls Tina
sich nicht zufällig an unser Telefonat erinnert hätte wären wir wohl genauso geendet wie Du!! Schon etwas seltsam..wir sind auch schon mal
mit ULP unterwegs gewesen, Tegernsee-Kalterersee, damals erging es einigen Teilnehmern genauso, die Route wurde geändert, es waren dann insgesamt mehr Höhenmeter und einige Teilnehmer waren auch nicht vorab
informiert worden und rechneten mit max 1500hm am Tag aus denen dann
jedoch an einigen Tagen 2500hm wurden...an deren Stelle wäre ich gelinde
gesagt auch "unzufrieden" gewesen! Wir werden nächstes Jahr bei
Alps buchen!


----------



## scorbiker (27. August 2008)

Für eine so schwache Leistung brauche ich echt keine "professionelle" Hilfe. Das kann ich auch alleine organisieren.

Falls da nicht klappt, probiere ich mal alpenevent. Die sind mir mehrfach empfohlen worden.


----------



## Knauscamper (27. August 2008)

Hallo.
Hab' gerade mit Interesse eure Erfahrungen mit Ulp gelesen. Ich war Mitte Juli mit Alpstours von Ehrwald an den Gardasee unterwegs (Level3) und habe mit diesem Veranstalter super Erfahrungen gemacht. Nachträglich hatte ich noch Kontakt mit einem Teilnehmer der 2 Wochen später die gleiche Tour gefahren ist und er konnte dies bestätigen. Für mich war es mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte Tour mit Alpstours. Nach unserer Ankunft am Gardasee sind dann im 10 Minutentakt andere Gruppen eingetroffen. Was mit dabei vor allem auffiel ist, dass es fast immer deutlich mehr als 10 Teilnehmer/Gruppe waren. Das ist für einen Guide eindeutig zu viel. Wir waren 8 incl. Guide, was sehr gut war. 

Gruß

Armin


----------



## scorbiker (27. August 2008)

Das mit den großen Gruppen hat bestimmt einen Hauptanteil an den Problemen. Da gibt es zwar 2 Guides für 22 Teilnehmer. Aber was nutzt das, wenn entweder alle zusammen fahren oder wild hin und her getauscht wird? Dann fahren mal in der einen Gruppe 7 Leute mit und in der anderen Gruppe 15.  15 Leute für einen Guide!
Das da unterwegs Teilnehmer verloren gehen (und keiner merkt's!!) ist wohl kein Wunder.

Und der Guide prescht in einer Affengeschwindigkeit vorne voraus und verliert jeden Kontakt zur Gruppe.


----------



## Knauscamper (27. August 2008)

Hier gab es bei uns in der Gruppe klare Absprachen. Beim berabfahren wurde es so geregelt, dass abwechselnd ein Teilnehmer immer das Schlußlicht bildete. War er unten, konnte man sicher sein, dass alle anderen auch da waren. Beim hochfahren hat der Guide ständig gewechselt. Mal war er ganz vorne, dann hat er sich wieder bis zum letzten Fahrer zurückfallen lassen. Dazwischen ist er immer ein Stück neben den Teilnehmern hergefahren um zu sehen, ob jemand im roten Bereich ist. Weiterhin waren beim hochfahren immer Treffpunkte/Wartepuntke vereinbart. Man hatte also immer Gelegenheit "sein eigenes Tempo" zu fahren. Klar ist natürlich, das Ganze kann nur funktionieren wenn ein gewisses Maß an Gruppendisziplin vorhanden ist. Klar ist auch, dass dies bei 8 Teilnehmern eher der Fall ist als bei 15 Teilnehmern.

Gruß

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leitnbiker (27. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bei unserer Tour kam auch hinzu, dass einer der beiden Guides praktisch Anfänger war, was die Leitung und Führung einer Gruppe bei einer Transalp anbelangt. Wir waren die ersten, die sie geführt hat abgesehen von der Explorertour zwei Wochen vorher. Und bei dieser waren ja angeblich 6 Guides dabei. Und die kostete ca. 200 Euro weniger, wo man dann manches vielleicht anders hinnimmt.

Ich bin der Meinung, bei so einer Switch-Tour mit täglich wechselnden Gruppenzusammensetzungen müssten 3 Guides eingesetzt sein, die dann nach Bedarf bei der einen oder anderen Gruppe dabei sind. Oder zumindest 2 äußerst erfahrene mit entsprechender Kompetenz.

Ich glaube, manche Anbieter sehen eine Transalp noch vorwiegend als Abenteuer, bei dem man ja sowieso nicht weiß, was dabei herauskommt. In Wirklichkeit handelt es sich um ein Dienstleistungs-Produkt, für das der Kunde bereit ist, viel Geld zu bezahlen. Natürlich ist das nicht vergleichbar mit einem Pauschal-Hotelurlaub. Bei einem Alpencross kommen Unwägbarkeiten wie Wetter, Untergrundbeschaffenheit, gesundheitliche Probleme von Teilnehmern usw hinzu. Aber sehr vieles ist planbar und das sollte auch genutzt werden! Sonst kann man ja, wie scorbiker schreibt, das ganze auch alleine organisieren.

Servus,

der Leitnbiker


----------



## ironman75 (27. August 2008)

@all,

wenn ich hier die ganzen Probleme habe, bin ich nur froh, dass wir unseren Alpencross immer selbst planen. Der Rucksack ist zwar schwer, dafür ist man unabhängig und fährt sein Tempo.

Und 850 Euro für eine Woche Guiden zu zahlen wäre mir auch zuviel.

Meine Freundin und ich haben jetzt unseren 5. Alpencross (1xdavon Mont Blanc Umrundung) hinter uns und dank Gps+Karten sind wir immer super durch gekommen.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2008)

Als Einstieg für Leute mit wenig alpiner Erfahrung finde ich eine gebuchte Tour garnicht schlecht. Auch unsere Erfahrungen (nicht mit Ulp) waren auch gemischt, Riesengruppe aber trotzdem viel Spaß und nette Leute auf der Tour. Je einfacher die Tour verläuft, desto leichter kann man sich natürlich anpassen. Je höher und anspruchsvoller die Tour wird, desto kleiner sollte die Gruppe sein, denn umso homogener wird sie auch. Ich möcht auch nicht mehr mit 10 Leute über die Berge zischen sondern fahr am liebsten mit meinem Freund zu zweit, schon weil man da am flexibelsten ist, wenn die Tour z.B. wg. Schlechtwetter mal umgestaltet werden muss. Da gibt´s dann keine langen Gesichter oder schlechte Stimmung. Aber trotzdem fahr ich manchmal gern geführte Touren, man kriegt so den einen oder anderen Trail gezeigt, den man sonst vielleicht so nicht gefunden hätte. Auch wenn ich keinen Partner für eine Transalp hätte, würde ich eher eine geführte Tour buchen, als alleine loszuziehen, obwohl ich dazu mittlerweile in der Lage wäre.


----------



## gerdi1 (28. August 2008)

Also ich war letzte woch auf meiner ersten Transalp unterwegs und seh das genau so wie Pfadfinderin.
Für mich war das ganze als erste Erfahrung gut. Ich war mit alps unterwegs und hab mich rundum wohl gefühlt. Wir waren 15 Leute mit einem weiblichen Guide.
Beim bergauf fahren konnte jeder fahren wie er wollte, sie bildete den Schluss. Vorher wurden Wartepunkte vereinbart. Beim bergab fahren war sie meist vorne, einer machte den Schluss. An kniffligen Stellen hat sie gewartet und gewarnt und alle haben sich dann wieder an vorher abgesprochenen Punkten getroffen.
Nachdem ich jetzt weiss, was machbar ist und wie man sowas angehen muss, überleg ich mir auch, die nächste Tour selbst zu organisieren, andererseits war das ganze so Klasse gemacht, dass ich mir im Moment schwer damit tue, die Zeit für ne eingene Organisation aufzuwenden.
Warten wir mal den Winter ab...........


----------



## ulp (28. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich denke es ist an der Zeit da mal verschiedene Sachen klarzustellen wegen der ULPbike Tour, die Suboptimal verlief:

1.) Das Wetter war an diesem Termin anfangs der Woche hundsmiserabel und ich werde keine Gruppe bei Gewitterwarnung und Gewittern am Fernpass über das Marienbergjoch schicken (wie von Denjenigen gefordert, die die Höhenmeter fahren wollten) und unser Guide Thomas hat da absolut richtig gehandelt und das Marienbergjoch ausgelassen unter diesen Witterungsumständen

2.) Im Schneetreiben/bei Schnee fährt bei mir auch keine Gruppe über den Fimbapass. Der Guide hat hier wiederrum richtig gehandelt.

3.) Wenn jemand mit einer Gruppe fährt und mir der Guide berichtet, dass es auch im Level 2 Kunden gibt, die fahrtechnisch nur bedingt mithalten, dann lassen wir auch den Chaschauna Paß aus, der ist von Süd nach Nord nicht unbedingt einfach zu fahren und außerdem wird da mächtig die Natur zerstört, wenn man mit Schredderbremse nur runterfahren kann. Denke das Val di Vain ist da auch nicht wirklich eine schlechte Alternative (es fehlen halt wieder die Höhenmeter)

Durch die Punkte 1.) - 3.) hat sich in der Tat wirklich die Route verändert, dies hat aber Thomas in Rücksprache mit mir gemacht, wir haben uns sehr intensiv um diese Gruppe vom Office aus gekümmert und ich hatte mehrfach Telefonkontakt zur Gruppe.

Was wir aus dieser Woche gelernt haben ist, dass die Strecken auf dieser Route zu inhomogen sind (entweder richtig für Einsteiger oder richtig für Fortgeschrittene, es gibt kein Zwischendrin, so dass man Varianten fahren kann um Schlechtwetter etc. abzufangen.) Wir sind diese Route vorher zweimal mit Custom Made Gruppen gefahren, da haben sich diese Probleme nicht ergeben, da die sehr homogen waren. Nächstes Jahr fahren wir die nicht mehr im Switch Charakter und werden auch die Routenführung ein wenig ändern.

Beide Guides haben zwar Ihre zweite Transalpgruppe erst geführt, sind aber beide als Lehrer im Einsatz (mit Sportstudium) und schon seit Jahren mit Kunden in den Bergen unterwegs. Ich selbst hab beide schon guiden erlebt und habe mich davon überzeugt, dass die das können. Im Übrigen wurden beide Guides bei unserer Ausbildung zusammen mit dem Bundeslehrteam Moutainbike des DAV noch für Ihren Führungsstil im Rahmen dieser Ausbildung gelobt. Dass es während einer Woche Stress zwischen Guide und Kunden geben kann, kann menschlich sein, ist aber immer schade und von einem Veranstalter leider auch nicht beieinflussbar.

Zur Gruppengröße bei ULPbike, wir haben dieses Jahr einen Schnitt von 8,9 Kunden je Guide. Generell ist die maximale Gruppengröße bei Einsteigertouren 12 Kunden je Guide, im Medium 11 Kunden je Guide und im Go Wild Bereich eher 8-9 Kunden je Guide (wir fahren nächste Woche unsere Trailtransalp mit 6 Kunden je Guide !!!).
Das Gruppenerlebnis steht im Einsteiger und Medium Bereich eindeutig im Vordergrund, daher da auch die größeren Gruppen. Hier lernen sich die Leute kennen, es bilden sich neue Freundschaften .......
Generell denke ich ist es aber bei allen Veranstaltern so, dass von so Anfang Juli bis Anfang August und in der letzten August Woche und ersten beiden September Wochen die Gruppen sehr voll sein werden, bzw. frühzeitig ausgebucht, das ist halt die Hauptreisezeit und da ist eindeutig mehr los als sonst, d.h. auch die Gruppen wesentlich voller. Wenn das bei einem Veranstalter nicht so sein sollte, dann würde ich mir da eher Gedanken machen warum das nicht so ist (Transalp ist halt Boom momentan und da hat jeder der seinen Job gut macht und die entsprechende Mund zu Mund Propaganda hat die Touren voll).

Der "scorbiker" hat in meinen Augen nicht ganz gerechtfertigte Forderungen an mich gestellt in einer Art, wie man dies in meinen Augen unter Bikern nicht tun sollte (auch der Ton macht die Musik). Dann habe ich Ihm entsprechend geantwortet, wer mit dem Gesetz kommt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man Ihm Selbiges um die Ohren haut in der Antwort.

"alpenevent" habe ich Ihm auch empfohlen 

Ich denke es gibt viele Veranstalter, die einen guten Job machen. Man kann sich noch soviel Mühen geben, es läuft immer mal was suboptimal.

Wichtig ist für mich, dass man über die Berge fährt, die Natur erfährt, sich dabei wohlfühlt und neue Freunde findet. Mit wem ist eher sekundär.

Ich denke deutlich über 90% unserer Kunden sind mit uns sehr zufrieden und empfehlen uns weiter. Ein Ziel von mir ist natürlich 100% Kundenzufriedenheit, aber das ist bei einem Unternehmen wie ULPbike, auf Grund der Größe, halt auch einfach wesentlich schwieriger. Wir haben dieses Jahr 80 Guides und 20 Supportleute, die ich alle selbst eingestellt habe, unter Vertrag und wir haben daher auch viele Touren parallel laufen, da kann man nicht mehr so flexibel agieren, wie wenn nur 2-3 Touren parallel in einer Woche ablaufen.

In diesem Sinn fahre ich jetzt wieder in die Berge, also Kette rechts, fahrt über die Alpen, egal mit wem und mit oder ohne Veranstalter, Hauptsache man tut es 

Uli Preunkert


----------



## scorbiker (29. August 2008)

Ich habe da schon eine etwas andere Meinung. 

Was soll das: "Unter Bikern"? Hier liegt ein Vertragsverhältnis vor, das erfüllt werden muss. Punkt! Schließlich hat man von uns ja "unter Bikern" auch 879 EUR verlangt. 
Selbstverständlich bin ich der Meinung, dass wenn eine Leistung nicht zur Zufriedenheit erbracht wird, ein Ersatzanspruch besteht. 

Das die Leistung nicht in Ordnung war wird ja auch dadurch belegt, dass sich 4 Teilnehmer (bei denen noch Freunde und Familienmitglieder mit dran hängen, in diesem Fall also insgesamt 10 Teilnehmer) sich schriftlich beschwert haben. Der Leitnbiker (und wahrscheinlich sein Schwiegersohn ebenfalls) waren ja offensichtlich auch nicht so zufrieden. Jetzt sind wir schon bei mindestens 12 nicht zufriedenen Teilnehmern, was mehr als die Hälfte ist.

Nun noch zu meiner schriftlichen Beschwerde. Darin habe ich ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass ich eben nicht den gerichtlichen Weg möchte (für mich gibt es in solchen Fällen da eher eine moralische Verpflichtung) und kriege dann als Antwort das Gesetz vor die Nase gehalten. 

Zumindest habe ich den gesamten email-Schriftverkehr mit ULPbike an meine ganzen Bike-Kumpels weitergeleitet. Die sind in der Vergangenheit auch schon alle mit ULPbike gefahren. Jetzt nicht mehr. Ich glaube nicht, dass das an meiner Beschwerde liegt, sondern an der Art, wie darauf reagiert wird.

Jetzt noch zu den Punkten 1.) - 3.)

1.) Stimmt, da war ein Gewitter. Aber erst am späten Nachmittag. Hätte der Guide durch das gemeinsame Fahren der beiden Gruppen und eine endlose Mittagspause nicht soviel Zeit verloren, wären wir da schon längst drüber gewesen.
2.) Schnee stimmt. Schneetreiben, naja! Die Routenänderung an diesem Tag wurde auch von keinem Teilnehmer moniert.
3.) Der Guide hat schon am ersten Abend - da ist noch keiner auch nur einen Meter gefahren - gesagt, dass er den Chaschaunapass nicht fährt. Das kann wohl kaum was mit fahrtechnischen Mängeln zu tun haben.  

Man sollte doch schon mal auch bei der Wahrheit bleiben.


----------



## KarinS (29. August 2008)

Kann gut verstehen das Scorbiker über diese Änderungen nicht begeistert ist, wie gesagt wenn ich nicht zufällig mit der Tina von ULP telefoniert
hätte wären wir als gebuchtes Level 2 auf der Tour genauso in einer Level 1 Gruppe gelandet was nicht wirklich in unserem Sinne gewesen wäre! Genau wie die Tour die wir 2005 mit Matthias gefahren sind, bei der letztendlich mehr Höhenmeter + andere Strecken als ausgeschrieben gefahren wurden. Ich finde ich sowas einfach unmöglich dem Kunden gegenüber der ja die Tour entsprechend seinem Level aussucht und dafür zahlt. Das man mit wetterbedingten Änderungen rechnen muß ist logisch aber wenn von vorneherein fest steht das die Tour anders als ausgeschrieben gefahren wird sollte man als Kunde wenigstens da drüber informiert werden. Und zwar bevor man die Tour antritt!! Als uns das 2005 zum ersten Mal passiert ist hab ich noch gedacht, ok Schwamm drüber, aber da wir dieses Jahr die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht haben ist das Resultat das wir bei ULP nicht mehr buchen werden.


----------



## Roberino (29. August 2008)

Leuts, ich versteh euch nicht 

Wenn ich bei einem Profi buche, und ULP gehört definitv dazu, dann lege ich mein Vertrauen in den Guide. *Er *muss sich auskennen, *er *hat das sagen in der Gruppe. Wenn *er*, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, den Weg X für nicht fahrbar hält, dann ist das eben so. Logisch kann er keine Rollertour daraus machen. Aber das wird er bestimmt auch nicht. 

Das Wetter war und ist diesen Sommer querbeet extrem schlecht. Das man dann nicht unbedingt alles fahren kann, liegt doch auf der Hand.

Mit welchen Vorstellungen bucht ihr geführte Touren bei Veranstaltern? Ich aus Spaß am Biken! Andere wohl eher wegen der Höhenmeter 

Auch ich war 2006 mit Matthias von ULP unterwegs. Bei uns hat das Wetter gepasst. Dennoch gab es eine Routenänderung und die wurde am Abend zuvor in der Gruppe kurz andiskutiert und per Mehrheitsbeschluss entschieden. Wir sind dann übers Rabbijoch gefahren.

*Gegenfrage*: was hättet ihr gemacht, wenn euch der Guide bei Schnee und Schneetreiben auf den Fimbapass gejagt hätte und es wäre nur einem Teilnehmer was passiert? Richtig! Ihr hättet den Guide in der Luft zerrissen.

Und wem es nicht passt, auf einen Guide zu hören, der darf halt einfach keine geführte Tour bei einem Profi buchen. Fahrt selber! Dann könnt ihr bei Gewitter auf den Pass, die Mittagspause 10 Minuten machen und bei Schnee über Fimba. Da redet euch keiner rein.

so long


----------



## Knauscamper (29. August 2008)

ulp schrieb:


> Generell denke ich ist es aber bei allen Veranstaltern so, dass von so Anfang Juli bis Anfang August und in der letzten August Woche und ersten beiden September Wochen die Gruppen sehr voll sein werden, bzw. frühzeitig ausgebucht, das ist halt die Hauptreisezeit und da ist eindeutig mehr los als sonst, d.h. auch die Gruppen wesentlich voller. Wenn das bei einem Veranstalter nicht so sein sollte, dann würde ich mir da eher Gedanken machen warum das nicht so ist (Transalp ist halt Boom momentan und da hat jeder der seinen Job gut macht und die entsprechende Mund zu Mund Propaganda hat die Touren voll).
> 
> 
> Uli Preunkert



Sehr geehrter Herr Preunkert.
Der ausgewählte Abschnitt bezieht sich wohl auf meine Aussage bezüglich der Gruppengröße bei Alpstours. Bei Alpstours liegt der Preis für die Tour etwa 50 höher als bei der von Ihnen angebotenen Tour. Vielleicht ist das der Grund dafür, dass die Tour nicht so überladen ist (dafür zahl ich aber die 50 gerne). Qualitativ gab es jedenfalls nicht das geringste zu bemängeln. Sie schreiben auch, dass die Transalp im Moment "halt Boom" ist. Für mich hat diese Aussage einen etwas negativen Beigeschmack. Man könnte, wenn mal wollte, dies auch so deuten: "Solange die Sache boomt nehm ich (Ulp) was ich kriegen kann (Anzahl der Teilnehmer)" (Quantität vor Qualität).
Ihre Aussage, dass es bei der Einsteiger- und Medium-Tour in erster Linie um das Gruppenerlebnis geht kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein. Weisen Sie in Ihren Unterlagen oder AGB's auf diesen Umstand hin? Ich denke, dass die meisten Biker die so eine Tour buchen dies in erster Linie tun um ein unvergeßliches Erlebnis zu haben und nicht um neue Freundschaften zu schließen (dies wird bei einer gut geführten und organisierten Tour zwangsläufig der Fall sein, das muss nicht durch den Veranstalter mit einer hohen Anzahl von Teilnehmern gefördert werden!)
Im übrigen sei noch eine Frage erlaubt: sind Sie tatsächlich der Meinung, dass ein Guide bei einer Gruppengröße von 12 oder mehr Personen individuell auf die Teilnehmer eingehen kann? Bei 8 Teilnehmern in unserer Gruppe hat dies funktioniert. Jeder in unserer Gruppe hat in dieser Woche enorme Fortschritte hinsichtlich seiner Fahrtechnik gemacht. Und dies war nur möglich, weil unser Guide auf uns eingehen konnte.


Gruß

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (29. August 2008)

@Roberino: Natürlich buche ich die Tour nicht entsprechend den Höhenmetern sondern wegen der Strecke die mir gefällt. Ich finde 
das es einen großen Unterschied macht ob ich eine Level 1 Tour mit 5000hm fahre, die natürlich nicht so hohe Übergänge und keine Trails sondern überwiegend Forststraßen bzw Radwege enhält oder ob ich eine Level 2 Tour mit fast doppelt so vielen Höhenmetern und entsprechend mehr höheren Übergängen (Tegestal, Chaschaunapaß, Idjoch...) und Trails mache! Und wenn ich eine Reisebestätigung für Level 2 bekomme 
und schon bevor die Tour überhaupt beginnt feststeht das es nur
eine Level 1 Gruppe geben wird und man zufällig so nebenbei informiert wird
finde ich das nicht so positiv für den Veranstalter und bin froh das mir das
erspart blieb und ich mir das Geld gespart habe!


----------



## ulp (29. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

zuerst Dank an Roberino, der gute Erfahrungen mit uns gemacht hat.

@scorbiker: Ließ Dir mal Deinen Brief genauer durch, ich denke Du weißt welche Formulierung ich meine. Vielleicht ist das heute so trendig, so Dinge zu formulieren, ich mag das nicht und werde jedem der auf diese Art und Weise auf uns zukommt, das Gleiche wie Dir sagen/mailen. 
Ich bin nicht finanziell auf den Gewinn von ULPbike angewiesen, das ist immernoch im "Hobbystatus", auch bei dieser Größe, daher ging es mir nie um das Geld, das Du gefordert hast, sondern nur darum wie Du es eingefordert hast. 
Einer der Guides, Laura, war 2007 in Ecuador unterwegs (einen Bericht dazu gab es u.a. in der Active Women und jetzt gerade aktuell in der alpinwelt 3/2008 des Alpenvereins) und hat da eine Gegend besser erkundet und das Projekt "Volcano Spirit" gegründet, das sich zum Ziel setzt die Einheimischen besser zu unterstützen und den Kinderhandel dort zu unterbinden.
Ich werde diesem Projekt 500 Euro spenden, ich denke das sollte ein Zeichen sein. Infos zu dem Projekt gibt es unter www.mountainbiking-ecuador.com 

@Karin S.
Auf der Tegernsee - Kalterer See Route hatten wir 2005 Probleme mit der Weidener Hütte, ich denke um diese Änderung hat es sich gehandelt. Es gab da Probleme mit dem Pächter, der dann 2006 auch von der Sektion gewechselt wurde.
Die Kunden, die die Garmisch -> St Moritz Tour im August bei uns gebucht hatten, hat alle auch Tina P. Anfang August angerufen und ich denke diese Kunden hatten eine schöne Transalp mit uns. Wir haben da das Feedback aus dem Juli Termin sehr ernst genommen und auch 3 Kunden bewusst zu einem anderen Veranstalter geschickt.

@knauscamper
In unseren AGBs steht nichts wegen der Teilnehmerzahl, sondern bei der jeweiligen Tour stehen die Höchstteilnehmerzahlen. 12 Kunden pro Guide sind unser absoluter Höchstwert, im For Beginner Level. 11 Kunden ist es im Medium Level und 10 Kunden im Go Wild Level. Das ist aber klar ersichtlich. Im Schnitt sind es über die Saison momentan 8,9 wie schon geschrieben. Ich denke es hängt stark vom Charakter einer Tour ab, wieviele Teilnehmer noch gut zu guiden sind. Auf der klassischen Via Claudia Route sehe ich bei 12 Teilnehmern im For Beginners Niveau kein Problem, denke die Leute sind da auch mit dabei weil Sie hauptsächlich Spaß haben wollen und andere Leute kennenlernen wollen. Nächste Woche haben wir unsere Trailtransalp, da ginge das sicherlich nicht mit 12 Kunden, daher haben wir die auch nur auf 8 Personen beschränkt (siehe Ausschreibung) und werden die mit 6 Personen je Guide durchführen. 

Ich denke in der Hochsaison die Gruppe so voll zu machen, wie ausgeschrieben, ist doch o.k., auch ich muss mein Unternehmen mit dem Gedanken der Gewinnabsicht führen, es hängen ja doch einige Arbeitsplätze daran. Auch wenn ich nicht davon leben muss, vertrauen andere darauf, dass Sie auch nächstes Jahr für ULPbike arbeiten dürfen. 

Unsere Philosophie, die wir leben (ich, mein Office Team und das Guiding Team) ist nicht schlecht und auch deshalb ist es zu erklären, warum ULPbike 2003 als "one man show" angefangen hat und heute mit größerem Abstand zum nächsten Mitbewerber Marktführer im Bereich Mountainbiketouren ist. Das erreicht man nicht durch die geschildeten Sachverhalte.

Beste Grüße & jetzt geht es definitv in die Berge, ab Montag gibt es weitere Statements dann von mir, wenn die notwendig sein sollten.

Uli P.


----------



## Roberino (29. August 2008)

KarinS schrieb:


> Und wenn ich eine Reisebestätigung für Level 2 bekomme und schon bevor die Tour überhaupt beginnt feststeht das es nur
> eine Level 1 Gruppe geben wird und man zufällig so nebenbei informiert wird
> finde ich das nicht so positiv für den Veranstalter und bin froh das mir das
> erspart blieb und ich mir das Geld gespart habe!


Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber erlaube mir bitte die Frage: wieso bucht man eine Switchtour? 

Tut man das nicht aus dem Grund, wenn Level 2 zu heftig ist dass ich auf Level 1 zurückfallen kann? 

Das es dann aber so kommt dass nur Level 1 gefahren wird obwohl man die Zusage für Level 2 hat, ist wirklich doof. Da hilft nur keine Switchtour buchen, sondern gleich einen Level 2.


----------



## KarinS (29. August 2008)

@Uli: gemäß einem späteren Telefonat mit Tina P. hieß es das der Termin 
23.08.-30.08. bei der St. Moritz ganz flach fällt, also auch kein Level 1.
Deswegen wundert mich es jetzt das die Tour wohl doch gefahren wurde,
echt ein ziemliches Durcheinander. Und bei der 2005er Tour mit Mathias
gab es keine Probleme mit der Weidener Hütte, es wurde einfach teilweise
eine andere Strecke gefahren als ausgeschrieben (u.a. Tuxer Joch, Enzianhütte) und es waren mehr Höhenmeter als "normal". Da wir kurzfristig gebucht hatten wußten wir von der Änderung aber andere Teilnehmer die früher gebucht hatten wußten nichts davon und haben erst beim Treffen am Tegernsee davon erfahren. Zudem gab es ein ziemliches Chaos mit dem Gepäcktransport aber das hat Mathias durch seine nette
Art wieder gutgemacht. 

@roberino: Mir hat einfach die Strecke von der Level 2 Tour gefallen, deswegen wollte ich die Tour fahren, nicht wegen der Switch Sache. 
Lt. unserer vermeintlichen Guidin Tina hieß es beim Telefonat das die Strecke viele Trails enthält, das hätte mir gefallen. Wir wollten eigentlich
die Maloja Transalp mit Alps fahren aber diese Tour war leider voll, deswegen sind wir auf die St. Moritz Tour von ULP gestossen. Na, ja nächstes Jahr dann eben Maloja mit Alps. Falls jemand schon mal die Tour gefahren ist kann er ja mal berichten.


----------



## ironman75 (30. August 2008)

@all

ich will hier niemanden angreifen, dennoch sollte jeder einmal darüber nachdenken.

Gruppengröße:
Sicher sind 12 Mountainbiker pro Guide ne Menge. Aber wenn auch nur 8 "Eigensinnige" Mountainbiker zusammen geworfen werden wird es für den Guide schwer. 
Sicher ist aber auch, dass auch der Guide ein Gruppenerlebnis zerstören kann. Falls ich eine Tour bei einem Veranstalter buche muss mir das im Voraus bewußt sein.

Level:
Generell denke ich man sollte sich nicht unbedingt ein Level aussuchen, dass man gerade so an einem Tag schaffen kann. Viele unterschätzen die Dauerbelastung über 7 Tage und das zusätzliche Gewicht im Rucksack (bei Gepäcktransport natürlich nur bedingt). Auch das Fahren in der Gruppe kann anstrengend sein. Der eine fährt unter seinem Tempo, der andere Anschlag. Für keinem ist das wirklich Spaß. Man sollte schon noch Reseven einplanen.

Grundsätzlich steht für mich das Erlebnis "Alpenüberquerung" im Vordergrund, die Landschaft, die Berge bezwingen, der Cappu in Italien, der erste Lagoblick....

Gruß Ironman


----------



## ulp (31. August 2008)

@Karin S.
Die Gruppe wurde von uns umgebucht, in Rücksprache mit den Teilnehmern (wir haben da jeden angerufen und beraten). Tina hat alle angerufen und wir haben den Level 1 Leuten was passendes zusammengestellt. Denke das war bei dem guten Wetter letzte Woche für die schon eine wunderschöne Transalp, ich habe heute nur gutes Feedback von meinen Leuten hinsichtlich der letzten Woche erhalten....Die Level 2 Tour haben wir storniert. Auf unserem neuen Internetauftritt steht momentan noch die gleiche Routenführung von 2008 drin, da werden sich aber noch 2 Änderungen im Level 1 ergeben, bevor jemand diese buchen kann (so bis Mitte September). 
Es wird 2009 noch eine sehr reizvolle Tour an den Comer See geben, hier sind die Highlights von Alta Rezia mit drin, diese haben wir Anfang Juli in einer Experimental Transalp zusammen mit Kunden, einigen Guides und einigen Locals abgefahren (Bilder dazu gab es ja schon weiter vorne in diesem Thread von derherrfotograf).

Das mit 2005 kann ich jetzt offengestanden nicht nachvollziehen, da der Routenverlauf der TK Tour (ist ja auch schon in der Ausschreibung eine Level 2+ Tour) schon immer in der Kombination Weidener Hütte - Tuxerjoch - Enzianhütte war. Es gab nur eine Phase in der wir Stress mit der Weidener Hütte hatten, da war es dann Weerberg - Lanersbach - Pfitscher Joch. Vor Änderungen bei den Übernachtungen bleiben wir leider auch nicht verschont und gerade bei der Weidener Hütte kann das das Tourenprogramm ziemlich durcheinander wirbeln (von Weeberg bis dahin sind es 800 Hm, von Weerberg aus, dann über das Tuxer Joch geht nicht mehr, d.h. dann kommt nur noch das Pfitscher Joch als Übergang in Frage um nicht das Programm der nachfolgenden Tage zu ändern). Dieses Jahr durch die Schließung der Weidener Hütte gab es eine komplette Änderung für die Saison. Diese Route kam aber sehr gut bei den Kunden an und ich denke wir werden die in Zukunft immer so fahren und hätten dadurch das Problem Weidener Hütte nicht mehr.

@ironman75
Dass ein Guide ein Gruppenerlebnis zerstören kann sollte und darf nicht passieren. Die Guides, die ich (und die meisten der anderen Veranstalter) einstelle sind in der Regel Pädagogen/Fitnesstrainer/Skilehrer/Sportwissenschaftler und/oder haben die Moutainbikelehrgänge bei der dimb oder dem DAV absolviert. Und wenn Du da mal die Schwerpunkte dieser Ausbildungen anschaust, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass die soziale Kompetenz da eine sehr wesentliche Rolle spielt. Und gerade diese schulen wir in unseren internen jährlichen Schulungen zusätzlich noch. D.h. jeder Guide wird bei uns intern auch nochmals geschult darin und zusätzlich im Notfallmanagement. Da darf so etwas nicht passieren und ein Guide muss über Kritik stehen können und eine Gruppe führen können. Dass Führung unter schlechten Wetterbedingungen und einer großen Gruppe mit "unliebsamen" Entscheidungen entschieden schwieriger ist, als wenn die Sonne scheint und es ein kleiner homogener Haufen ist, ist klar, aber das sollte ein Guide schon beherrschen. Ein Motto von mir ist, der Kunde ist der Star und nicht der Guide und wenn Du das beherzigst, dann hast Du meist schon gewonnen. Jeden Tag mit jedem Kunden mal 5min reden, dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr anbrennen. Das sind sehr einfache Methoden und dann klappt das meistens schon und dem Gruppenerlebnis steht wenig im Wege.

Was mir in der geschilderten Garmsich - St Moritz Tour ziemlich am Meisten zu denken gegeben hat, waren die total indifferenten Wahrnehmungen. Das Feedback meiner Guides, zudem von 4 Kunden (und deren Familienangehörigen) und wiederum von anderen Kunden, die ich kontaktiert hatte/ein Feedback gegeben haben. Da waren Leute dabei, die haben zum Abschied unseren weiblichen Guide in den Arm genommen und dann 3 Tage später in einer Mail sich über Sie beschwert und über Sie hergezogen mit dem klaren Hinweis, dass Sie Geld wollen. So etwas verstehe ich nicht und ich denke da hast Du es auch als Guide mit solchen Kunden brutal schwer und weißt eigentlich auch nicht woran Du bist. 
Die Mails habe ich aufgebhoben und nächstes Jahr bei der Guideausbildung (oder im Oktober bei der Saisonnachbesprechung) wird in Gruppenarbeit nachgearbeitet, was da alles war. Ich denke die Wahrheit wird irgendwo zwischen Guidewahrnehmung, zufriedenen Kunden und den Beschwerden liegen. Es sind alles Menschen und da kann es leider auch mal Mißverständnisse geben, gerade wenn Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (11. September 2008)

Ich bin die letzte Woche auch eine Tour mit Ulpbike gefahren und kann nur positives berichten. Die Gruppe war mit 6 Mann + Guide recht klein. Das Leistungsvermögen der einzelnen Biker lag recht nahe beieinander, so dass keine große Wartenzeiten entstanden sind. Auch war die Orga von Ulpbike vorbildlich. Der Guide hat die Tour teilweise an die Bedürnisse der Mitfahrer angepasst, so dass der Erlebniswert noch höher war. Routenänderungen waren immer durch das Wetter nachvollziehbar, so sind wir einmal bei Regen nicht auf den Berg (2400m) hochgefahren, was zu unsicher gewesen wäre. Jederzeit würde ich Ulpbike weiter empfehlen können. 
Die in den anderen Beiträgen geschilderten Probleme, können sicher bei jedem Veranstalter auftreten. Jeder sollte sich aber entsprechend selbst einschätzen können und die "richtige" Tour buchen. Bei einer eventuellen Unter- oder Überforderung macht es einem selbst und auch der Gruppe keine Freude.

Gruß Michael


----------

